# Skidkings vbc "creepy hollow ride " sunday october 14th ..........



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 2, 2012)

SKIDKINGS..LETS RIDE!

IT'S OCTOBER AND IT'S TIME FOR THE "CREEPY HOLLOW RIDE".CREEP AND MEET AT THE CORNER BAR 524 N K St, TACOMA,WA
 AT 11:30AM.RIDE STARTS AT 12:45 OR SO...RIDE THROUGH THE NORTH END ...RAIN OR SHINE ..DRESS YOUR BIKE IN CREEPY THEME IF YOU LIKE... 

                                           GARY J 
                                           SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                           TACOMA ,WA 

ATTENTION : FIRST 15 VINTAGE BIKES RECEIVE  A HANGTAG AND A COOL HANDLEBAR HANGER ....................


----------



## fatbike (Oct 7, 2012)

Great graphic on your ad ride poster Skidkings.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 7, 2012)

*poster*

Thanks ! Lot of thought went into this one ...I make hang tags for each ride to hang on the bars ...Kinda like a paty favor...These are like the badge of honor ....By the way ...That is my head being held by SKELIMAN.....


                                            GMAN


----------



## fatbike (Oct 8, 2012)

No kidding! Now you know what you would look like if your head was yanked off.


----------



## brownster69 (Oct 9, 2012)

*creepy hollow ride*

i am ready for the ride gotta finally bust out the rain gear dammit it will be 80 days in washington with no rain which is very rare ...... i might rust i think


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 10, 2012)

*Bring it on*

This is what seperates the TRUE SKIDKINGS  from the biker wannabes ....NO WHINERS OR CRY BABYS here when it come to RAIN RIDES! This is why their are TAVERNS and Bars along the way!


----------

